# PSA Protection Trial - Texas



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

PSA Trial - K9 Working Dogs - Texas

Saturday December 1st, 2012 8:00 AM
Sunday December 2nd, 2012 8:00 AM

Judge: Greg William
Decoys: Phillip Beauvais, Wade Morrell,
Jeff Riccio

Trial location:
Tip Top Arena Riding Club
5139 Glenn Ct. Forest Hill TX. 76140

Registration: 8:00AM
PDC $55.00
PSA1,PSA2 and PSA3 $65.00

Please click here for pet friendly motels nearby
http://www.hotelplanner.com/Search/inde &#8230; 12#Results
____________

I will be attending this event with my female Presa Xade. If anyone lives in the area and would like to meet please let me know .. Love to meet other Bullie owners 

Deb

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hmmm. You going be their deb.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah I am going for the PDC with my female Presa Xade. 
Are you close?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

